# Sausage Movie Titles



## MikeyDude (Dec 31, 2022)

Just substitute Sausage for a key word in a movie title.

Gone With The Sausage
The Sausage of Oz

Have fun!


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 31, 2022)

St. Elmo's Sausage
Raiders of The Lost Sausage
The Sausage Strikes Back
When Harry Met Sausage


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow... this was a successful thread... ROFL!

Rebel Without A Sausage.


----------



## Ceege (Jan 1, 2023)

Sausage in the Afternoon


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

The Wizard of Sausage


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Its a Wonderful Sausage
Sausage in the Rain


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Chip and Sausage


----------



## Ceege (Jan 5, 2023)

Jurassic Sausage


----------

